

Iranian Nuclear Accident? - jackdawjack
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Serious_nuclear_accident_may_lay_behind_Iranian_nuke_chief_resignation
This might be old news, but did anything more come of this?
======
alins
1\. Aghazadeh resigned as he had supported Mousavi in the presidential
elections and had had enough of Ahamdinejad. He was replaced by the much
better qualified, and very well respected Ali Akbar Salehi (MIT PhD):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Akbar_Salehi>

2\. Natanz is under full IAEA supervision (cameras, sampling devices, etc) and
subject to frequent IAEA visits. If there was any type of an accident or
radiation release, you would have heard it by now, or you will see it in the
next IAEA report on Iran's nuclear activities.

------
ars
My guess is a criticality accident. They are very hard to avoid without
[institutional] experience.

I've been expecting one for quite a while.

~~~
baguasquirrel
True... but even supposing that it were to happen, it may not have been a big
deal, in the grand scheme of things. It happened twice to the US A-Bomb
program and life went on. General Leslie was not forced down.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Slotin>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_K._Daghlian,_Jr>.

------
amichail
Isn't this an underground facility? Radiation released if any was probably
contained?

~~~
ars
When you say radiation do you mean radioactive matter, or actual radiation
(like gamma rays)?

Because there is nothing to contain if it was gamma rays since they dissipate
(like light). If it was neutrons then it can make other things radioactive,
but again, there is nothing to contain.

Contain sort of implies an explosion. But nuclear accident does not
necessarily mean an explosion.

------
byrneseyeview
I wonder how many of these rumors they hear, and how unlikely it is that
they'd find corroborating evidence.

------
kingkawn
Inflaming outside pressure on Iran regarding its nuclear program via anonymous
leaks at this time will result in internal pressure against the still
flourishing opposition movement.

